# Has anyone came up with an attachment to see.



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Been trying to figure out a way to see what angle the bucket is when down low on the ground, can't see the sides or the front of the bucket. Thought of a mirror but no where to put it so it does not get knocked off. Got to be a better way than getting off the tractor and looking every time.
Any suggestions.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi mac,
Many loaders have a level rod sticking up so you can see it. John Deere makes them, see attached link. There are also U-Tube videos of guys making their own.














John Deere Bucket Level Indicator BW15181


John Deere Bucket Level Indicator BW15181This bucket indicator level fits on loader models 510 and 512.




greenfarmparts.com


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hi mac,
> Many loaders have a level rod sticking up so you can see it. John Deere makes them, see attached link. There are also U-Tube videos of guys making their own.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you HarveyW


----------



## DIYOrangeDave (Jan 5, 2019)

I am considering mounting a mercury switch to the bucket with a indicator light on the dash to light up when level.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

In the interim, you can go by feel somewhat. I drop my boom down with the bucket curled up. With the heel of the bucket at it's lowest point, I curl the bucket down. When the lip touches the ground, you will feel it lift the weight off of the front wheels. Curl back up a touch and it should be pretty level. You can check it a few times until you get the idea. 
I also have the leveling rod as Harvey shows, worth following up, for sure.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Has anyone mounted a wireless backup camera. I have a place on my metal grill that would look down into the bucket.
Many times scooping up some dirt and then go to dump and a hand full of dirt falls out LOL.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Simple. Harbor Freight sells that driveway wireless alarm for about $9 with coupon. I use it for all kinds of things that I can't see around or when I need to know when things arrive in place.  

Wireless Driveway Alert & Driveway Alarm System (harborfreight.com)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

HarveyW said:


> Hi mac,
> Many loaders have a level rod sticking up so you can see it. John Deere makes them, see attached link. There are also U-Tube videos of guys making their own.
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of those flexible rods on the front of snow plows for pickup trucks.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Simple. Harbor Freight sells that driveway wireless alarm for about $9 with coupon. I use it for all kinds of things that I can't see around or when I need to know when things arrive in place.
> 
> Wireless Driveway Alert & Driveway Alarm System (harborfreight.com)


That is not a camera, it is a motion detector.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Been looking Walmart, Amazon, thinking about the wireless 2 camera package,85.00
One for loader and one for backing up because of neck and shoulder pain.
I can put camera on my heavy steel grill aimed down at loader, other camera to metal divider behind seat so I can see what position the boxblade or brush hog is in.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice tractor setup, gotta ask the question!! you cannot even see the top of the bucket either side ?, I have operated quite a few machines of different sizes and you could always see part of the bucket.

If you can see one top edge, all you need is a piece of flat steel welded to the top and in the level plane so this shows the cutting edge to be in ground contact, I can send a photo of my Kubota leveling setup if you want.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

FredM said:


> Nice tractor setup, gotta ask the question!! you cannot even see the top of the bucket either side ?, I have operated quite a few machines of different sizes and you could always see part of the bucket.
> 
> If you can see one top edge, all you need is a piece of flat steel welded to the top and in the level plane so this shows the cutting edge to be in ground contact, I can send a photo of my Kubota leveling setup if you want.


Yes, I can see the top of the bucket and the back of it.
Can you put the pics on this thread ?
Thank you


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> That is not a camera, it is a motion detector.


Exactly. Never said it was a camera. Just set the detector at a certain location, when the FEL lowers, you know it's position.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There you are, simple and cheap to make, sit on your machine and eyeball the most comfortable position for you to see the top of the bucket and fit the leveler there.


----------



## Grandpasghost (Mar 22, 2021)

Bicycle flag and a C-clamp.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

This is the type that I have on my Kioti. When the rod is flush with the top of the tube the bucket is level when on the ground.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

FredM said:


> View attachment 72594
> 
> View attachment 72595
> 
> ...


That looks good and can't damage it, also strengthens the bucket.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> This is the type that I have on my Kioti. When the rod is flush with the top of the tube the bucket is level when on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 72598


Good idea. Thank you


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Grandpasghost said:


> Bicycle flag and a C-clamp.


That would work, except I haul a lot of tree limbs and brush, would get broken.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I'm gonna buy a wireless backup camera, so I can also see if dirt or whatever is going into the bucket. Made a few trips with an empty bucket, LOL. will post pics when finished. May be a while.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

macdoesit said:


> Been trying to figure out a way to see what angle the bucket is when down low on the ground, can't see the sides or the front of the bucket. Thought of a mirror but no where to put it so it does not get knocked off. Got to be a better way than getting off the tractor and looking every time.
> Any suggestions.
> after you try this you can file bankruptcy for the cost!
> 
> ...


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I'm gonna try video camera.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I installed a dual camera setup with one o front grill and other on rear of rops...I can select the cam or split view on monitor. I do use it more for the forks or for view under bucket while carrying a load or hooking up to ssqa attachments...you will not be able to use it level determination on bucket nor will you be able to tell bucket lid level. The rear of bucket will block the view.

I did buy a bucket level indicator rod which was around 50 or so dollars and took minutes to install. I use it all the time for bucket leveling.


----------

